# Diablo 3 Mulitplayer-Kampanie?



## PC-Flo (4. August 2009)

Hey,

wird es möglich sein die Kampanie nicht nur alleine, sondern auch zu zweit über Netzwerk zu spielen? (wie in Baldurs Gate)

währe wirklich sehr sehr geil!!

wisst ihr da schon was?


----------



## Kato-San (5. August 2009)

Also ich bin mir schon fast sicher , dass das geht, weil 
1. Diablo 2 hatte dasselbe bereits auch schon
2. 





> Ja, Diablo III wird über Battle.net spielbar sein und in Battle.net werden einige aufregende neue Funktionen zu finden sein, die für ein noch besseres Spielerlebnis bei Diablo III sorgen.


Quelle: http://eu.blizzard.com/de/diablo3/faq.html

Ich hoffe nur, dass ich dort nicht auch dauernt, wie beim alten Diablo auf "ercheatete" Charakter Treffe, Gabs ja sogar ne Klasse, dies eigentlich nicht gegeben hat oO


----------



## Bremgor (10. August 2009)

Zum Thema: Sehr wahrscheinlich, schließlich ist Diablo ein Multiplayerspiel.

Aber einer muss euch doch mal auf den Titel des Freds aufmerksam machen oder?


----------



## Ren-Alekz (11. August 2009)

über netzwerk wirste diablo3 im multiplayer nicht spielen können, sondern nur only bnet


----------



## RomanGV1 (12. August 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> über netzwerk wirste diablo3 im multiplayer nicht spielen können, sondern nur only bnet



MP im bnet.
geht doch alles....he!?
Man braucht kein Lan.. es sei denn man geht auf ne Lanparty^^


----------



## PC-Flo (12. August 2009)

Ich meine aber nicht die Fungames die man im BNet zockt...

falls ihr WC 3 kennt, da kann man im BNet auch nur Fungames oder Maps gegen NPC/PC zocken... aber die Kampanie kann man im BNet nicht spielen (Mensche/Untot/Orc/Trolle)
das war meine Frage, ob man die zu zweit spielen kann. Über Bnet oder Lan ist mir egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (13. August 2009)

Scheinbar hast Du weder Diablo 1 noch Diablo 2 gespielt. Denn sowas wie ne "Kampagne" gibts in Diablo nicht. Es gibt zwar Quests, die auch die eine oder andere Belohnung geben, aber die sind eigentlich eher son Bisschen ergänzende Nebensache zum Spiel. Das Spiel an und für sich besteht grundsätzlich darin:
- Charakter aufleveln
- Gegenstände sammeln

Dafür spielt man sich durch die "Levels" durch und findet dann später ein geeignetes Level, das man dann immer und immer und immer und immer und immer wieder spielt, so lange bis der Charakter entweder am Level-Maximum angelangt ist oder man die Gegenstände hat, die man haben wollte oder schlicht und einfach bis es langweilig wird.
Ich würd Dir echt empfehlen, einfach mal Diablo 1 oder Diablo 2 anzuschauen, dann wirst Du verstehn, was ich meine.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (13. August 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> Man braucht kein Lan.. es sei denn man geht auf ne Lanparty^^



ach echt?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

